# Toshiba MQ01ABD050 500GB



## ankitj1611 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello,

I have recently purchased Toshiba MQ01ABD050 500GB hdd (1 month old) but I am having some issues.The temperature reported by crystal disk mark and hdd sentinel is not ok.I have posted image screeenshot.

This drive's specifiations shows operating temp 0-55 C




But i also dont think laptop has problem/neither do hdd because I bought one HGST 500gb around 2 year back and the temp of that also use to rise around 55.

But i have one hdd of wd10jpvt 1TB stock which came with laptop.the temp of that hdd use to be ok.
These both HGST and Toshiba cant be faulty?Right?
So what can be the problem?Is this because of summers?Do i need to worry


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2016)

What is the normal operating temperature of your lap? It could be possible that your lap's ventilation could be malfunctioning or the air-flow could be blocked. 

That being said, summer could also a contributing factor but its nothing significant enough that your lap's ventilation cannot handle.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 18, 2016)

Laptop operating temp how can i check?When i switch on laptop and check the hdd temp on first boot its around 33 and reaches 46 easily.....
Laptop is HP Pavilion G6 2010ax

Please help me solve this problem.And also suggest if cooling pad is necessary?any reasonable suggestion


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2016)

Download HWMonitor from here: HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUI and check the temperatures for all components.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok thanks I will update this post after reaching home from office and checking the temperature

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=5007]Desmond David[/MENTION]

Here are the details
First time laptop switched on (before)





After heating


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2016)

100+ degrees celcius CPU temperature? How the f*** is your laptop still functioning? Seriously, I had to double check to make sure that it was not Farhenheit.

That is a serious problem. If this continues, its only a matter of time before your lap literally burns out. Take it to the service center and tell them to diagnose the heatsink and replace the thermal paste.

Do that please.

Edit: Also, normally there is a BIOS failsafe that shutsdown a machine when the CPU temperature goes above a certain threshold, usually about 99+ degrees. How your lap is still running is a mystery, or perhaps Toshiba laptops have a different BIOS with different failsafe functionality.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello,

This is the HP Pavilion G6 2010ax laptop not toshiba made.
Service center will charge too much for these i think.
I have experience in desktop cpu thermal paste.I will try to do it myself first. I Have Noctua NT H1 bought from primeabgb

And is this temepearture of CPU accurate reported by this software?But why this problem is not occuring when i use that WD hdd  i mentioned in my first postWhen i use it with HGST 500gb and this Toshiba only problem is reported by crystal disk info.


Please read this i posted some time ago when i was using HGST
*forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/15...-trinity-kabini-richland-201.html#post2129099
And FYI that HGST is still with me.It is 100 percent ok.
Stock WD came with HP laptop


If CPU temp is problem that why it has not ever shutdown due to thermal issue.I play games on it for continous 2 hours.It heats up like heater but never shutdown
I think i will try to clean it first myself and re apply thermal paste

Check this also.User posted hwmonitor screenshot of same model
*forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/15...-kabini-richland-post2133693.html#post2133693


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 20, 2016)

Disassemble and clean your laptop properly. Then replace the Thermal Paste.
First of all bring the temp. of your laptop down, HDD issues would be solved of its own AFAIK.

If you cant clean it yourself, better take it to any local repairing shop, they will open and clean your laptop for a minimal charge (200-250 bucks). And then  apply a fresh layer of Thermal Paste over the CPU.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 24, 2016)

Please suggest me thermal paste.I have lost my Noctua Synringe ..any other better than Noctua

- - - Updated - - -

and what will be the best method to apply.Pea method or spread?


----------



## Lincon_WD (May 23, 2016)

> But i also dont think laptop has problem/neither do hdd because I bought one HGST 500gb around 2 year back and the temp of that also use to rise around 55.
> 
> But i have one hdd of wd10jpvt 1TB stock which came with laptop.the temp of that hdd use to be ok.
> These both HGST and Toshiba cant be faulty?Right?
> So what can be the problem?Is this because of summers?Do i need to worry




Hi ankitj1611, 

I agreed with  [MENTION=5007]Desmond David[/MENTION], there might be a chance that the HDD was on fault.
However, I'd suggest you to run the diagnostic tool from the hard drive manufacturer to get the better reading of the hard drive. For example, WD has its own diagnostic software called WD DLG, same goes for other manufacturers. 

Generally, anything above 90 is when you should be worrying as dangerous periods at this temperature can ruin the lifetime and wear down your computer components.
However, temp is almost same as prolonged periods, it can affect the hardware anytime.
To overcome the problem, you can consider getting a new liquid cooling system or take regular breaks.

Hope it helps.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2016)

Hmm .. liquid cooling on a laptop ? That's some pretty serious stuff IMO.


----------

